# Ever build wheels on Sun Ringle rims?



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I wondered if anyone ever built up a wheelset on Sun Ringle rims. In phase 1 of our Curtlo build, we used Velocity Dyad rims on Onyx hubs. Phase 1 was getting used to the bike with road wheels.

On an extended outing, we took a pothole straight on and ended with a slight bowed deformity on the rims. We've done the same thing on our road tandem which uses Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite rims and have never had an issue.

Our Onyx hubs are 36 hole only so options are a bit limited but I found a set of these in blue that is close to the hub color so I'm building up on that.

https://sun-ringle.com/product/rhyno-lite-xl-3/?cat_id=35

Just curious.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Our Curtlo tandem was built up using those rims. It is 26"with 2.4"mtb tires so lots of air under the tread, but they have held up well.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've built wheels with the Ryno Lites. Good rims. Also have a look at the Velocity Cliffhanger. Excellent rim. I use them in 20" on a Dahon folder. I weigh about 265 pounds and haven't made a mark on them in four years.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

Trek uses them a lot on their new bikes. I have been disappointed in them and have had the rear warranty replaced twice.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

bakerjw said:


> I wondered if anyone ever built up a wheelset on Sun Ringle rims. In phase 1 of our Curtlo build, we used Velocity Dyad rims on Onyx hubs. Phase 1 was getting used to the bike with road wheels.
> 
> On an extended outing, we took a pothole straight on and ended with a slight bowed deformity on the rims. We've done the same thing on our road tandem which uses Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite rims and have never had an issue.
> 
> ...


The Velocity (new) cliffhanger is probably a better option; it's as strong or stronger than the RL, and is tubeless-compatible, should you choose to go that direction in the future.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, Alex. I'll keep those in mind if these present any issues.
So far these are stringing up nicely. I need to even out the tension on them and likely tweak the trueing afterwards. But so far so good.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I completed the build over the weekend. They tensioned up and trued well.

http://www.bakerjw.org/PhotoGallery...nd_Hiking/Lolly/IMG_20190217_122602255-xl.jpg

I threw some WTB Nanos on them and took the bike out for a quick spin. I should be getting the fork mounted pretty soon.

http://www.bakerjw.org/PhotoGallery...nd_Hiking/Lolly/IMG_20190217_133640834-xl.jpg


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Those do look nice, well done.


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

bakerjw said:


> I wondered if anyone ever built up a wheelset on Sun Ringle rims. In phase 1 of our Curtlo build, we used Velocity Dyad rims on Onyx hubs. Phase 1 was getting used to the bike with road wheels.
> 
> On an extended outing, we took a pothole straight on and ended with a slight bowed deformity on the rims. We've done the same thing on our road tandem which uses Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite rims and have never had an issue.
> 
> ...


I've built up six or seven 26" Sun Rhino Lites with no problems and have been very happy with them. Nice final, even tensions and true.

Have been riding this rim exclusively on our mtn. tandem for 20 years without issue. Mostly rim brake usage, but then upgraded front to disc about six years ago (still with a rim brake rim).

Wheels have remained true, haven't broken a spoke yet or had any other issue with the rims. (R Hubs are a different issue! That's partly why the build number is high. Plus I built a second set for slicks. Edit: I also built a Rhino Lite for my 26" city bike around a King hub. A beauty! Has been bombproof.)

They're built with 36 butted (2.0/1.8) spokes. Alloy nipples on the most recent front wheel. I usually use a combination of spoke prep on the threads and linseed oil on the nipple/rim interface.

Your bike looks great, BTW. Very nice look. Love the saddles. S&S couplers, very well thought out. Any foreign travel planned? I was in Ulm Germany two summers ago and was SO jealous of all of the cyclists ridign along the Danube. Definitely on the bucket list! Enjoy!


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

I haven't kept up with the tandem-worthy rim offerings in recent years, bur will certainly reiterate the love for the Rhyno Lite rims. I've had them on a couple mountain tandems, and they never went out of true. I love them so much that I'm building a rear wheel this week for a foul-weather commuter using an Alfine 8 & Rhyno Lite rim. I explicitly chose that rim based on my previous tandem experience.

I'm sure there are other great options. I've just been out of the modern-vintage tandem scene for several years.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

We've been out on the tandem on the road a couple of times these last few weeks. It gives me a chance to hear squeaks, rattles and fine tune shifting and such. It also puts stress on the rims, hubs and spokes to make sure that things are staying true. A shakedown ride if you will. 

This last Saturday, I took my wife up to one of my favorite USFS roads for some time on gravel. The bike bounced and chattered but the wheels held true. I am pleased with them.


----------

